# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Can't find my post/thread

## Keeper189

Hi,
Last night I posted an introduction on the new male members forum. 
I can't locate it for some reason.
I'm brand new to steroid .com.
Any ideas?
Thanks.

----------


## *Admin*

https://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-...ml#post7374056


Click the link above and your thread is right there...

----------


## Keeper189

Thank you. I’ll get the hang of this soon.

----------


## *Admin*

No problem enjoy!

----------

